# New Stuff on the WSC website, incl. Horton



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 1, 2006)

WESTMINSTER SEMINARY CALIFORNIA
1725 BEAR VALLEY PKWY
ESCONDIDO CA 92027

==================================================
WEBSITE UPDATES Mar 1, 2006
==================================================


New this month on WSC's website:


WSC WRITINGS
------------------------------------------------------------
This month we hear from Dr. Iain Duguid and Dr. Mike Horton. 

Dr. Duguid's article, previously published in Evangelium,
explores God's gracious providence in the life of Joseph.
Click here to read his article. God Loves Me and has WHAT
Kind of Plan for My Life?"

Dr. Horton challenges his readers to think about "being
pro-life" in a whole new way. How do we treat fellow humans
who are created in the image of God? Read Dr. Horton's
article "Just How Pro-Life Are You Really?" by clicking
here


PREACHING Christ
------------------------------------------------------------
Church planter and pastor of Harvest OPC, Rev. Dale Van Dyke,
preaches the importance of Romans 5:18-21 for our faith and
justification 


FACULTY REFLECTIONS
------------------------------------------------------------
Dr. Hywel Jones brings us back to the basics with his letter
to WSC Alumni, written from a true pastor's heart. This is a
special word to those laboring as ordained pastors, but will
encourage all believers. Read it here


DEAN'S DESK
------------------------------------------------------------
The Westminster Student Association (WSA) is featured this
month in Dr. Julius Kim's monthly Dean's Desk letter. As
Dean of Students, Dr. Kim works closely with the officers of
WSA. Read more


----------



## crhoades (Mar 1, 2006)

Horton:



> The people of God are entrusted with a special obligation to social justice: "Defend the cause of the weak and fatherless; maintain the rights of the poor and oppressed. Rescue the weak and needy" (Psalm 82:3-4). God hates oppression with the same intensity with which he hates abortion, but are we as consistent in our righteous indignation?






> Activism, agendas, and practical involvement are not convictions. Indeed, these things mean nothing without convictions, and convictions come from deeply held beliefs about God and ourselves. And folks, that's theology.



 & 

Sounds almost transformational...

Good stuff.


----------

